# FX Trader of the Year



## brettc4 (30 April 2010)

Has anyone participated in the FX Trader of the Year run by FXSTreet??
http://www.fxstreet.com/live/contest/

Just curious as to the worth of using it as a demo account to practice.

Also does anyone know what they do with registration details, or any hidden traps with FX Street??

Cheers,
Brett


----------

